# Excessive water from 3 way solenoid valve Cherub



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hey guys,

Had my Cherub for almost 2 years or so now and she's been great.

Just today before pulling a shot I ran a few ounces of water through the grouphead into a cup as normal and after stopping the flow I'd say about 2-3 ounces of water came flowing out of the solenoid valve into the drip tray.

I've back flushed with PC a bunch of times, the water flushes look clear in colour but still every time I flush some water through the grouphead all this water comes flowing out the solenoid valve immediately after stopping the flow.

Normally I get the "Gush" after a shot from the valve doing it's job but this is pretty excessive compared to what it's been like all this time.

i can't tell but it also looks like the water from the grouphead maybe flowing slightly quicker than normal...

Any ideas? : )

Thomas.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Can you descale the 3 way solenoid valve?

That's what I have been told to try?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes when you descale the machine back flush with the descaler in the tank but no PC obviously you have to do this a few times as it holds no water


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! Shame I didn't try that when I descaled the machine the other day!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I suppose you could do it in the same way as back flushing but with descaler as opposed to PC?


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Good idea, might try that tomorrow!

: )


----------

